# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Dating Javanese Kris and Royality????? Gold Silver

## p .reid

Hello , Grabbed this off a woman who had no history on the blade apart from buying it in the 70s shed been told it was a royal blade but i disputed that as id heard somewhere royal blades had more Waves, not normally my area of collecting but a pretty piece , im guessing these are very hard to date without a back story or know what sort of person wouldve owned this , looks like gold (leaf?) is painted on?? blade 39cm straight from hilt
 Any help would be appreciated

----------

